# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Δυσθυμία

## Στέλιος 1969

Είμαι δυσθυμικός και ψάχνω και άλλους δυσθυμικούς - ες για ανταλλαγή απόψεων - εμπειριών. Η δυσθυμία είναι ήπια χρόνια κατάθλιψη. Θέλω να κάνω και group στο Facebook με δυσθυμικούς - ες 
Τα συμπτώματα είναι: 

•	μειωμένη ενεργητικότητα ή αίσθημα κόπωσης 
•	δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης
•	χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση
•	αίσθημα απελπισίας.
•	Αίσθηση ματαιότητας
•	Κοινωνική απόσυρση
•	Πεσιμισμός 
•	Ανικανότητα να ελέγξεις ή να αλλάξεις την ζωή σου.
•	Νιώθεις πολύ μικρός και ασήμαντος.
•	Νιώθεις ένα κομμάτι του συστήματος που δεν μπορεί να επηρεάσει τίποτα πια. 
•	Περιμένεις από τους άλλους να σε βοηθήσουν με τα προβλήματά σου.
•	Νιώθεις έκτρωμα. Ντρέπεσαι για τον εαυτό σου, το σώμα σου και την άποψη που έχεις για τους άλλους.
•	Χρόνια ψυχική κούραση – έλλειψη στόχων.
•	Είσαι ακατάστατος.
•	Αυτοπαραιτείσαι. 
•	Ξυπνάς στεναχωρημένος, ντύνεσαι μηχανικά, ρουτίνα, δέχεσαι προσβολές και αγγαρείες, αποφεύγεις το άλλο φύλο. 
•	Κενός από συναισθήματα.
•	Το άλλο φύλλο αντιπροσωπεύει την ευτυχία, μα είναι άπιαστη φαντασίωση.
•	Προτιμούν μοναχικές δραστηριότητες, όπως η ζωγραφική. 
•	Φοβούνται το πλήθος – σύμβολο της κοινωνίας. 
•	Δεν θες να πας σχολείο, στη δουλειά κλπ.
•	Αρνητικότητα απέναντι στους άλλους.
•	Νιώθεις κολλημένος.
•	Όταν διαγνωσθείς νιώθεις ανακουφισμένος που δεν έχεις κάτι φανταστικό που νόμιζες τόσα χρόνια, αλλά κάτι πραγματικό. 
•	ανηδονία, που σχετίζεται με την έλλειψη άντλησης ευχαρίστησης από δραστηριότητες που άλλοτε έδιναν χαρά
•	αϋπνία η αυξημένος ύπνος,
•	αύξηση όρεξης για φαγητό ή ανορεξία
•	Όλα τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα θα πρέπει να έχουν διάρκεια πάνω από 2 χρόνια για να θεωρηθούν δυσθυμία.
• Βασικά είσαι κάτι σαν Emo ή Goth.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ωραίο το θέμα που άνοιξες αλλά είναι πολύ εύκολο να την μπερδέψουμε με την κατάθλιψη. Εγώ για παράδειγμα τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια έπασχα από κατάθλιψη, ξεκίνησα φαρμακευτική αγωγή και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα τώρα αλλά και πριν από το επεισόδιο δεν ήμουν και στα καλύτερα μου. Πάντα έκλαιγα συχνά (από τότε που μπήκα στην εφηβεία) και έκανα συχνά σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να ορίσω την ενδιάμεση φάση σαν φάση δυσθυμίας. Αντιμετωπίζεται σαν κανονική ασθένεια από τους ψυχιάτρους; Χορηγούνται φάρμακα;

----------


## Στέλιος 1969

Ναι μπορούν να χορηγηθούν και φάρμακα σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοθεραπεία. Εγώ κάνω Γνωσιακή. Υπάρχει ήπια, μεσαία και μείζων κατάθλιψη. Η χρόνια ήπια λέγεται δυσθυμία. Είσαι λειτουργικός και δραστήριος, αλλά δυστυχής και με απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας ή αυτοκαταστροφικότητα. Έτσι κονόμησα τον HIV (πήγαινα με αλανιάρες). Ευτυχώς δεν πεθαίνεις σήμερα από τον HIV (που προκαλεί τοAIDS) αλλά παίρνεις χαπάκια. Μ' αυτά έχεις αμέσως μη ανιχνεύσιμο ιικό φορτίο. Έτσι δεν θέλω να επιβαρύνω τον οργανισμό μου με φάρμακα.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Δηλαδή είσαι φορέας με την ευκαιρία να μην νοσήσεις ποτέ; Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν τέτοια χάπια. (!)

----------


## Στέλιος 1969

Ακριβώς. Σήμερα δεν νοσεί κανένας (σπάνια να μην σε πιάσουν τα χάπια). Συνήθως παίρνουν 1 την ημέρα (Atripla), εγώ παίρνω 5 (Truvada - Kaletra) - δεν είμαι πιο βαριά απλώς αυτά μου ταιριάζουν κατά τον γιατρό. Ζω φυσιολογικά, απλώς κάνω γενικές αιματολογικές εξετάσεις (και για τα CD4 και το ιικό φορτίο) κάθε τρίμηνο. Ξέρεις τι είναι να κάνεις αιματολογικές κάθε τρίμηνο - Super προληπτική ιατρική (ο ιός ή τα φάρμακα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν κάτι). Συνήθως έχουμε λίγη χοληστερίνη παραπάνω από τα φάρμακα. Έχω μη ανιχνεύσιμο ιικό φορτίο δηλ. μάλλον δεν κολλάω, αλλά πρέπει να φοράω προφυλακτικό κι αν σπάσει η κοπέλα θα κάνει την θεραπεία εντός 72 ωρών (χάπια κι έτσι δεν θα κολλήσει 98% νομίζω). Κάνουμε παιδιά με τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση και πλύση σπέρματος. Δεν πονάμε. Ζούμε όσο όλος ο κόσμος. Έχουμε καλή ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και ψυχοθεραπεία. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ο ρατσισμός.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Απίστευτο ρε συ, δεν το ήξερα μέχρι τώρα! Αφού η επιστήμη προοδεύει και μπορείς να ζεις φυσιολογικά, είσαι νικητής! Ποιος χέστηκε για τον ρατσισμό!  :Smile: . Η δυσθυμία σου όμως από τι προέρχεται;

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οπως μπορουμε να διαπιστωσουμε κι απ'το nickname που επελεξα, εχω ολα μα ολα τα συμπτωματα που αναφερεις. και ειναι πανω απο 4 χρονια θα ελεγα, σχεδον απ'το 2004 και μετα νιωθω λες κι εφυγε η ψυχη απο μεσα μου. αλλα το ολο θεμα το βλεπω σε συνδιασμο με τη μοναξια, και πιστευω αν ημουν πιο κοινωνικος οπως παλιοτερα, θα μου εφευγαν ολα αυτα. πλεον ομως δεν ειμαι, ακριβως γιατι αλλαξε ο χαρακτηρας μου. χαπια δε παιρνω, ουτε σε γιατρους παω (περασα αναγκαστικα απο δυο ψυχιατρους στο στρατο). εαν εβρισκε ο καθενας εναν ανθρωπο να του προσφερει και τη καταληλη υποστηριξη κι αγαπη που χρειαζεται, πιστευω θα βγαιναμε απο ολο αυτο και θα αρχιζαμε να νιωθουμε παλι καλα. αλλα στη κοινωνια που ζουμε, δεν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι, ολοι πατανε πανω σε πτωματα για να ανεβουν ψηλοτερα. τι να γινει...

----------


## Στέλιος 1969

Απολύουν ακόμη κόσμο λόγω οροθετικότητας στον HIV με την πρόφαση ότι δεν αισθάνονται ασφαλείς οι συνεργάτες!!!! Το δέχτηκε ο Άρειος Πάγος σαν δικαιολογία. 
Μοναξιά - δυσθυμία σχετίζονται. Ο δυσθυμικός είναι ευτυχής ακόμη και σε δυστυχισμένη ή άπιστη σχέση γιατί διατηρεί την ψευδαίσθηση πως κάποιος νοιάζεται γι' αυτόν. Η δυσθυμία μου προέρχεται από παιδική κακοποίηση 4 ετών. Αποτέλεσμα κυνήγησα τον HIV δεν πρόσεχα - πήγαινα με διάφορες περίεργες και δεν ψαχνόμουνα όταν πάθαινα ατύχημα.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Και γω έχω περάσει μεγάλες μοναξιές ωστόσο δεν πιστεύω πως αν έκανα σχέση με άπιστο ή κάποιον που θα μου φερόταν άσχημα, θα αισθανόμουν καλά μόνο και μόνο επειδή θα είχα σχέση. Αυτό που λες με τον άρειο πάγο είναι μεγάλη βλακεία αφού ξέρουμε εδώ και χρόνια πως μεταδίδεται ο ιός και μπορούμε να προσέχουμε. Έχεις αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα στη δουλειά σου;

----------


## Στέλιος 1969

Δεν το ξέρουν. 
Αν πας με ύποπτο σύντροφο και σπάσει το προφυλακτικό τι κάνεις; Απάντηση: την θεραπεία εντός 72 ωρών. Πας σε μονάδα ειδικών λοιμώξεων με το βιβλιάριο. Τους λες τι έγινε σου δίνουν κάτι χάπια για ένα μήνα (θα έχεις κωδικό όχι επίθετο - μόνο ο γιατρός θα το ξέρει) και σε ένα μήνα τέζα ο ιός και δεν κολλλάς μάλλον 96%.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Πάλι καλά! Πρόσεχε γιατί πάντα υπάρχουν καλοθελητές. Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που μου λες, σ' ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:  Να ξέρω και γω για να προσέχω, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβεί.

----------


## Στέλιος 1969

Υπάρχει αύξηση των κρουσμάτων κατά 50% στο α΄ εξάμηνο του 2011 σε σχέση με την ίδια περίοδο του 2010. Για υπατίτιδα και σύφιλη άστο δεν παίζεται. Το quiz της ημέρας: Τι είναι πιο επικίνδυνο να πας με προφύλαξη με άτομο που δεν ξέρει αν έχει ή δεν έχει (εξετάσεις μια φορά το χρόνο δεν φτάνουν θέλει κάθε εξάμηνο εφόσον έχει πάει έστω και μια φορά χωρίς προφύλαξη ή ελεύθερο στοματικό, ξέρω δύο περιπτώσεις που κολλήσαν από το μάτι) ή με οροθετικό άτομο που παίρνει φάρμακα κι έχει μη ανιχνεύσιμο ιικό φορτίο (εννοείται εξετάσεις για αφροδίσια όπως και για τον ιό μας κάνουν κάθε τρίμηνο); Το δεύτερο. Λέω με προφύλλαξη μπας και σπάσει ή βγει, το χωρίς ούτε για πλάκα χωρίς αναλυτικές εξετάσεις. Κι εγώ αν κάνω το Eliza που κάνει όλος ο κόσμος μια χαρά με βγάζει (και το Western & Blot μόνο εμείς το κάνουμε), αλλά παίρνω φάρμακα. Αυτά για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους. Η κατάθλιψη μας κάνει να μην προσέχουμε τις επιλογές μας και να μην προστατεύουμε τον εαυτό μας γι' αυτό έφερα και το θέμα του HIV. Θέλει εξετάσεις μετά το συμβάν και στο τρίμηνο και στο εξάμηνο μπας και περνάς περίοδο σιωπηλού παραθύρου και δείξει ψευδές αποτέλεσμα. Όλα αυτά δεν τα ξέρατε φαντάζομαι.

----------


## katerinaki

Στελιο θαθελα να ρωτησω

Οταν νοσησεις απο τον ιο κ εχεις κατι σαν παραλυση , αδυναμια σωστης αρθρωσης κα ,και παιρνεις το φαρμακο και βλεπεις μια καλυτερευση, επανερχεσαι εντελως στην φυσιολογικη κατασταση η παραμενει η ιδια κατασταση ,απλα διατηρεισαι λιγο καλυτερα?
Μπορει να εχεις εγκεφαλιτιδα απο τον ιο η ειναι αλλη αρρωστια?

----------


## Στέλιος 1969

Όταν εμφανίσεις συμπτώματα (δεν σημαίνει ότι νόσησες - βλακείες λέει το ίντερνετ) νιώθεις λίγη αδυναμία και θέλεις να κοιμάσαι, εξαρτάται πόσο έχουν πέσει τα cd4, ξεκουράζεσαι και είσαι περδίκι. Προσέχεις τα κρυολογήματα κλπ. Όταν πάρεις φάρμακα γίνεσαι περδίκι, με πολύ ζωντάνια και ευεξία και το διατηρείς για πάντα (εφόσον δεν κάψεις την θεραπεία). Είσαι duracell, τουρμπολίνι. Σε 3 μήνες έχεις ιικό φορτίο μη ανιχνεύσιμο (δηλ. έχει μειωθεί πάρα πολύ ο κίνδυνος μετάδοσης και η πιθανότητα να σου κάνει κακό). Τα φάρμακα εμποδίζουν να πάει στον εγκέφαλο ο ιός, αλλά μπορεί να πάει. Γι' αυτό παρακολουθούμαστε συνέχεια. Ο ψυχολόγος εξετάζει και τη μνήμη μας και τα γνωσιακά προβλήματα. Αν όμως δεν ψάχνεσαι τα συμπτώματα ή ακόμη και η νόσος μπορεί να σε πετύχει οπουδήποτε γι' αυτό πρέπει ο κόσμος να ψάχνεται. Κακώς φοβάται μην έχει, αντιμετωπίζεται όσο είναι νωρίς. Χωρίς φάρμακα (πριν τα αρχίσεις - μετά δεν τα σταματάς) αντέχεις 5, 7 ακόμη και 10 χρόνια. Με φάρμακα ζεις κανονικά τον μέσο όρο ζωής. Από τη μια μεριά ο ιός και τα φάρμακα μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα από την άλλη κάνεις συχνά εξετάσεις και ότι και να προκύψει θα το βρεις στην αρχή.

----------

